
Show HN: Alerts for the Cheapest Airline Tickets - ertra
https://www.jetcheater.com
======
jack2017
Which countries can I choose from, I cannot find Cuba there?

~~~
ertra
hello,

thanks for the comment. At this moment, we only supports EU countries,
register and when we include ROW, we will send you email.

regards tomas

